# yellow spot



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

On one of my female platies there is a yellow spot with little black dots on it near its tail fin. Is it fish lice? i cant get a picture because it wont stand still. if it is fish lice, how do i get rid of it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, if it's a critter riding on the fish, you should be able to tell it. Getting rid of it is a bit trickier, but there are many meds available for fish lice. 
You don't normally see them on platies, though, so I'd have to wonder if it's that for sure, and how you possibly got it.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well i cant get picture and when i tried to wipe it off and see if would come off, the fish flipped out (not surprised). i just took a look and it kinda looks like a peice of flake food with a dark center and is on both sides. could it be a burn?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Both sides? Not likely a burn. If the sides match, then it's a coloration of the fish. If not, then it could be.. any number of weird things.


----------

